

Authorities believe they have identified a suspect, source says - richeyrw
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews

======
shawndumas
(CNN) -- [Breaking news update at 2:36 p.m. Wednesday]

"There is conflicting information as to whether someone has been arrested in
connection with the Boston Marathon bombings. A federal law enforcement source
told CNN's Fran Townsend that someone was arrested. But later, two senior
administration officials and another federal official told Townsend that there
had been a misunderstanding among officials and that no one has been
arrested."

(CNN) -- [Breaking news update at 2:44 p.m. Wednesday]

"Investigators in Washington and Boston denied Wednesday that an arrest had
been made in the bombing of the Boston Marathon. They had earlier said there
was "substantial" progress in the case."

~~~
rhizome
CNN won't expose their source on this, either. Flame-fanning cowards.

------
untog
Sigh. No, they don't, CNN was wrong and still refuses to admit it by
describing "conflicting information". The only conflicting information is in
the CNN newsroom.

How much would the world lose if we just waited 30 minutes for verification
before reporting? News being such a cut-throat competitive environment isn't
always a good thing. They may well have arrested someone and chosen for it to
not be announced in order to guarantee safety. Who knows. All I know is that I
don't trust CNN to make sensible decisions around this.

------
Pyramids
Using the phrases "believe" and "source says" together doesn't exactly instill
trust especially considering all the recent speculation.

With that being said, I hope this is true and isn't just a move by law
enforcement to arrest _someone_ due to the pressure.

~~~
Zikes
I'm sure there's considerably more pressure and personal motivation to arrest
the right person.

------
Heliosmaster
Even though I deeply sympathize with all the people in Boston (and everywhere
else) that suffered from these attacks, I still believe HN is no place for
this kind of news.

From the FAQs:

> If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic.

~~~
rhizome
Yes, I flagged hours ago.

------
rhizome
Nothing on Google News. Remember Richard Jewell and that the news industry
invented click bait.

[http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/16/richard-jewell-cannot-
acce...](http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/16/richard-jewell-cannot-accept-our-
apology/)

~~~
bluepen44
"Details about the suspect's identity and motive were not immediately
available. News of the arrest was first reported by CNN."

No doubt in the effort to include that second sentence in the article.

------
dz0ny
[http://edition.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t1#/video/crime/2013/04...](http://edition.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t1#/video/crime/2013/04/17/boston-
marathon-suspect-king.cnn)

